# Snow Geese and Pintails



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

Just got back from Mound City and had an experience that really started me thinking. We had flocks of Pintails, Mallards, Specks and Canadians buzzing us constantly at 20 yards. I'm wondering how they would act in the Fall and if maybe just set out the Snow Goose spread and forget about duck decoys. Anybody erer tried it?
On another topic, I had an inspiration about using Cornheads in the decoys to attract the geese. The make excellent flaring devices. The geese we saw must have been Kansas fans.


----------



## snows4me (Apr 12, 2011)

I've never tried it with Snow Goose decoys but I do it with Canadians. I got the idea from the early season Canadian hunt here in Wisconsin. The first day that I had my spread out the ducks were all over me. Actually had a small flock of Mallards land in the pocket for me. So..... I tried it come duck season. Low and behold it worked. I had geese and ducks working the spread. 
So, yes, it does work. In my opinion anyways.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I do it with ducks all the time, if I'm targeting just ducks. 2 dozen duck fullbodies, 1 dozen duck shells and a 7 dozen snows. Works get.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

With a snow goose only spread I find sometimes they drop in and sometimes they don't, but even if they don't they usually come over about 30 or 35 yrds up.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

For me its feet down, in your face decoying.

But then again, I'm after mallards and widgeon.


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

I used only 3 fullbody canadians and 3 floater mallard decoys this fall in a corn field and it worked great...


----------

